# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Self-folding thermo-magnetically responsive soft microgrippers, Gracias laboratory, The Johns Hopkins University, Baltimore, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

graciaslab.johnshopkins.edu

David H. Gracias 

"Self-Folding Thermo-Magnetically Responsive Soft Microgrippers"

by Joyce C. Breger, ChangKyu Yoon, Rui Xiao, Hye Rin Kwag, Martha O. Wang∥, John P. Fisher∥, Thao D. Nguyen, David H. Gracias 
January 16, 2015

"Tiny robotic hands could improve cancer diagnostics, drug delivery"
Self-Folding Thermo-Magnetically Responsive Soft Microgrippers

February 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Swarms of tiny "microgrippers" used to perform biopsies"

by Heidi Hoopes
April 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Tiny robotic ‘hands’ – a new tool for surgeons? 

Published on Feb 4, 2015




> Many people imagine robots as clunky, metal versions of humans. But scientists are forging new territory in the field of soft robotics. Introducing one of their latest advances: a microscopic, hand-like gripper that could help doctors perform remotely guided surgical procedures or perform biopsies.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tiny robotic hand-like grippers dissolve in the body after performing task"

by Lakshmi Sandhana
February 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Medical microbots perform surgery

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> These tiny, starfish-like miniature robots are designed to perform biopsies inside the human colon. Learn more:
> 
> "Medical Microbots Take a Fantastic Voyage Into Reality"
> Engineers explore ways to take robotics to the limits of size and function
> 
> by Rachel Courtland
> June 1, 2015

----------

